# Aquatic Vents



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

I thought I would get things rolling with a cool little observance. I have found that vents absolutely love water. Whenever I fill anything in my vent's tank, they immediately jump in. They don't just wade either. They will spend extended amounts of time under the water. I thought this was a little wierd until I talked to their breeder, who said that his actually swim around in the flooded parts of their tank. This seems to be very different from other dendrobates, who have no ability or seemingly desire to go in deep water. Vents must have adapted to a flood-prone part of the amazon; little sea monkeys


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*Post subject: Aquatic Vents*

Hey Joe-

I am unsure how valid this claim is, but it is very interesting anyways. I have notice that my darts (in general) like water more then I thought they would. My vents also hangout in and around the little water sources they have available in their tanks (inside broms and film canisters). I always figured it was because they use them for breeding, but maybe there is something to the fact that there is so much rainfall in their native habitats? I wonder how flooded their habitats really get? I know a lot of the amazon basin floods in the wet season, but am unsure exaclty where their habitat is? Plus you have to remember that there are many more forms of ventrimaculatus then are represented in the hobby (especially in the US). So local populations may have different behaviors and could be better suited to water then others. If their area actually floods, then the ability to be "good" at swiming would be a great advantage if they fell from the trees or other perches. Well thats enough rambling about something I really know nothing about lol.

Best-
Jon


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Maybe?*

They also do that when the humidity is too low, you might want to check your humidity.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes, I should have qualified that flooding may be only one possibility. Plus, there may be other vent morphs that hate the water. My humidity is always above 90%, so their not thirsty. I have just noticed that no other dart I have encountered will voluntarily hang out under 2" of water.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

My D. Azureus are quite aquatic. They have a pond area in the front of their tank and they will hang out in the water a lot. its barely half and inch deep because of the many layers of java moss, they fish out of it picking off the flies that float on the water. And during the summer when the AC hasn't kicked in right away they hide behind some rocks in the water area. My auratus aren't aquatic at all though nor are my mantellas. 
Mark Jemison


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*azureus & tincs*

I wouldn't be that surprised to hear that D. Azureus, Sipaliwini Tincs, Kutari Tincs, and New River Tincs all utilized their tanks water features more then other darts; as they are found close to streams and water sources in the wild (from what I have been told/read). My Sip Tincs are one of the other frogs that I have seen go completly underwater on purpose. Made me worry about them for a little bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

That's pretty cool. I wonder if this is an instinctual trait or if certain frogs have physically adapted to survive short stints under water.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

My imitators will hide under water in the broms, kinda funny to see them duck under the water and then have to come up to breathe.



hicksonj said:


> That's pretty cool. I wonder if this is an instinctual trait or if certain frogs have physically adapted to survive short stints under water.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*hiding thumbs*

All of the bromeliad loving thumbs & pumilio will duck back into the axils to hide, and they will go underwater if needed... but I think the differnce is that these other frogs (mentioned above) seem to go into the water for other reasons then hiding. Don't really know why, but its fun to guess.
My imitators do the same as yours kyle, and they are very good at getting down into those little crevices.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

About the frogs being found near water I wouldnt' know for Azureus, but in my 2 trips to Costa Rica I never saw Auratus or Pumilio near even a stream, they were in forests near larger fast moving rivers but at least a half mile inland from that, and as you would get closer to the river there would be less and less of these frogs. I would like to hear more about the Azureus and tincs and their relation to water in more detail.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*no expert*

Yup, pumilio have no connection with water. I haven't heard anything about auratus liking water either... but I have heard differently about the frogs I listed. I am not an expert and I am just saying things I have heard through other froggers or gathered through random sources I have read over time. Many of the Tincs are named after locations they were collected from, people that found them, or exporter/importers (or relatives to them). So for the ones that are named after locals are usually named after villages or other important landmarks as the land isn't anything like it is here (all of it divided into parecels and mapped). So the frogs may have been collect at these sites or near them. Instead of towns rivers are used as well, and that is where I believe some of the Tincs I named were found and named after. *All this said I am not an expert and have a horribly deficient knowledge of the darts history (discovery, importation, and natural) and South American Geography and could be totally wrong  .* I would also like to know more about this as well.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*egg laying locations*

Our vents lay their eggs in film canisters that are 1/2 filled with water. It isn't uncommon to find them sitting in the canisters under water. 

I am including a couple of cool 'orgy' pics of our vents. I found 5 of them in a film canister one night with a couple clutches of eggs. 

















.

Melissa


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Thats really crazy haha wow!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

*Indeed*

Like Melissa's observations, I too have witnessed little vent orgies in 1/4 filled film canisters. Also, when my vents are feeding on the floor level and ar disturbed, they are quick to dive into any pools of water they can find. 

-Bill J.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*...looked like a clown car...*

Bill - when you see them in the film canister like that, you can't help but think of a clown car at the circus. They funny little frogs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

*HAHA*

Melissa, indeed they are very comical little guys! About a month ago, I was transferring a few of my vents to a larger vivarium and had one of them on my thumb. Well, the little blok thought he would be cute and dangle from my thumb by one of his back feet. He hung there for a few seconds before squirming himself free. I busted a gut laughing afterwards. :lol: 

-Bill J.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

*Awesome photos*

Melissa I just wanted to thank you for posting your photos of your little guys in the film canisters. It is just amazing to see them all in there.
Thanks again.
Rhonda


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*vent orgies*

I too have seen my vents partaking in some film canister orgies. All 5 of them crammed into one canister is a very funny site. I was wondering at what angle you guys/girls keep your film canisters at? I have them at a 45 angle and they seem to like it, but would like to hear what works for you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

wow that looks funny/cool! 8) i might have to get vents now instead of leucs! are vents expensive and hard to care for? if not i may have to stick with leucs and tincs :wink:


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

vents are one of the cheapest and easiest thumbnails. i think they are a great starter thumbnail (imitator is another good one). leucs and tincs are still very nice frogs and tend to be more bold then the vents. i find imitators to be just as bold as tincs... but i think it is different from frog to frog. with leucs you also get a great call! anyone of theses frogs would be a nice addition to any collection.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2004)

*Vents*



jbeetle said:


> vents are one of the cheapest and easiest thumbnails. i think they are a great starter thumbnail (imitator is another good one). leucs and tincs are still very nice frogs and tend to be more bold then the vents. i find imitators to be just as bold as tincs... but i think it is different from frog to frog. with leucs you also get a great call! anyone of theses frogs would be a nice addition to any collection.


I might hold off the thumbnails for a few months, and get a few cheap frogs before investing too much on these guys just to find out I did something wrong and they all die :shock: I was thinking of going to the american tropics place where someone from kingsnake got 3 auratus for 45 dollars there  15 a peice... but i can't find their websie. could someone give me a link?


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*AMERICAN TROPICS*

This should work:

http://www.benlaura.com/acart/agora.cgi

Ben (owner) is a good guy, and he does have some good prices. Not a bad idea to get some other frogs besides thumbs, but when you do go for the thumbs I still think vent and imitators are the way to go.


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Spectabilis73,

$15 a pop is a good price. They update that site often and I'm sure they will get more auratus. $20 shipping is nothing. 

Call them and ask them for info about their auratus. Personally, I am become picky when it comes to getting frogs. I like to know as much about them as possible. Ask about their breeding stock and collection location. The more you learn about the simple auratus the more you will see they are not so simple and have a variety of different patterns and shades.

This site will help you get started.
http://www.tropical-experience.nl/auratus/index.html

I would go with the azureus. Get a couple for $110. Very hardy.
Lucemelas also are very cool frog. 

Good Luck
-Richard


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: vent orgies*



jbeetle said:


> I was wondering at what angle you guys/girls keep your film canisters at? I have them at a 45 angle and they seem to like it, but would like to hear what works for you?


We put the film canisters completely vertical filled half way with water.

Melissa
Quality Captives


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks for the link!  

mellisa, will you be selling vents?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Vents for sale...*

Unfortunately I have had a run of spindley leg so I will not have any for sale for a while. Bill Johnson might have some.


Melis


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Vents for sale...*



melissa68 said:


> Unfortunately I have had a run of spindley leg so I will not have any for sale for a while. Bill Johnson might have some.
> 
> 
> Melis


who is bill johnson?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

Holy hijack, this thread is out of control  I'm glad you guys are having fun!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Bill Johnson*

Bill has the first post on this page...his id is BillJohnson.


----------

